# '66 GTO Firewall Plate Decode Help



## M1Lover (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey Gents, I've got two Grand Prix cars, a '67 & a '69 but I shook on a deal to buy a '66 GTO project this evening. And I do mean PROJECT. Here's the firewall plate for your perusal and I'd appreciate your input. THANK YOU in advance. 
The car appears to be a Candlelight Cream originally. It's (almost) all there and needs a ton of work, including hanging two quarter panels on it. Oh boy, here we go!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, I don't see any problems with the data plate,


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Decoded*

66-24217 REAL 66 GTO Hardtop Coupe
10A Built 1st week of October 66
PON Built in Pontiac Michigan
223-B Black interior with bucket seats
YY Candlelite Cream
2R Rear seat speaker
5Y Custom front seat belts


----------



## M1Lover (Nov 29, 2017)

Mr. Slim, I appreciate the decode. I used the decoder program on the sticky above and got most of this info except the 10A build date. I was in a bit of a rush as I'd looked at this car and told the guy I'd call in him in the morning with a yay or nay. I didn't want to lose the car but wanted to make sure it was a GTO. I called Pontiac Historical Services and explained my situation. He was as helpful as could be and asked if the VIN started with 242. Yes, I told him, well, he said, if there's nothing fishy about the VIN and firewall tags, you've got yourself a GTO. I thanked him and ordered up the documentation packet for the car. I'd ordered that for my '67 Grand Prix and it gives you a ton of good information.
Very happy to report that I bought the car and met the seller at the DMV to get it put in my name.
Cleaning out the garage to make room. Looks like the '69 Grand Prix is going to have to find a new home so I can free up funds, focus and garage space.

THANK YOU for taking the time to decode that plate for me. H. 






El Monte Slim said:


> 66-24217 REAL 66 GTO Hardtop Coupe
> 10A Built 1st week of October 66
> PON Built in Pontiac Michigan
> 223-B Black interior with bucket seats
> ...


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

You are quite welcome, sir.

As you may be able to see from my garage, I'm fond of the 66 GTO myself!


----------



## M1Lover (Nov 29, 2017)

Uh, yes, looking at your garage, that became very clear. Wow.





El Monte Slim said:


> You are quite welcome, sir.
> 
> As you may be able to see from my garage, I'm fond of the 66 GTO myself!


----------

